# what growing on my live rock



## kman129 (Oct 21, 2012)

i noticed this redish thing growing on my rock and was wondering what it could be, i first thought coralline algae but after looking at pics i am in serious doubt that this is what it could be any help much appreciated, i uploaded a couple pics of the biggest spots but this stuff is popping up everwhere


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

tough to say from pics(and my old eyes), but red is USUALLY coraline algea , or cyano bacteria.I'm going to guess cyano.How old is tank and wheres your water at?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Red Bubble Algae, Botryocladia


----------



## kman129 (Oct 21, 2012)

i looked at a ton of pics of red bubble and that is definatley not what this is i am going to try and get better pics up tonight sometime maybe that will help this reminds me more of, something like a fungus on a tree limb mushroom on an old oak tree if you will but red the tank is only a month old right now with all the test coming up good i will test again cause i cant remember the numbers right now to give those to you


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

madness usaully nails it.If it just falls off rock by rubbing or flow from power head it could be cyano.If it is botryocladia that's a good thing.If it's coraline it will be hard(ruff/rough) as coraline is calcium based.


----------



## kman129 (Oct 21, 2012)

Well I haven't gotten the pics uploaded yet but I Pulled a small chuck of rock out I scrapped one peice of it off with a finger nail but it was super hard it took a knife to break it once off, and I know maddness is great at this stuff I have read tons of his post and that is literally the reason I am on this site not trying to give u the big head madness but unknow ur stuff when I get the pics uP maybe you can tell exactly what it is in those it is hard to tell


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No worries. If you have to scrape it off with your knife, then Bandit had this one. Coralline Algae has started to grow. Comes in Red, Green, Purple and Pink. Good stuff.


----------



## kman129 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank god I was worried sick but this is awesomeness I never imagined it would start this quick


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Never know with this stuff.


----------

